# Two GRs in Ohio



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Biscuit doesn't look like a GR Mix, she looks pure Gold to me, she's beautiful. Goldie's such a doll, just look at that adorable face.

Thanks for contacting the Rescues.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just sent emails to GRIN, Golden Treasures, and Golden Endings regarding Biscuit. 

For the Ohio members- am I missing any rescues?

Cross your fingers and I will let you know if I hear anything!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ebenjamin85 said:


> I just sent emails to GRIN, Golden Treasures, and Golden Endings regarding Biscuit.
> 
> For the Ohio members- am I missing any rescues?
> 
> Cross your fingers and I will let you know if I hear anything!


Thanks for contacting the Rescues for these two. Here's the listing of all the GR Rescues in Ohio if this helps. 


*Ohio*

Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo
GR Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs (GRRAND)
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ebenjamin*

EBENJAMIN

Carolina Mom just posted all of the Ohio Rescues.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you. I emailed the remaining rescues that I missed yesterday. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ebenjamin*

Ebenjamin

Thanks for emlg. them, I did also, for both of them just to be on the safe side.
Let us know if you hear anything.


----------

